# NXS - Next Science



## System (10 April 2019)

Next Science's objective is to commercialise its proprietary technology for the treatment of biofilm protected bacteria, primarily in the area of human health and with potential applications in animal health and industrial segments.

The Company's proprietary Xbio technology is a non-toxic technology with proven efficacy in eradicating biofilm and biofilm protected bacteria. Xbio has been validated by extensive clinical testing, multiple FDA clearances and more than 70,000 patient treatments since 2017.

Next Science's Xbio technology is the basis of four FDA cleared products currently being sold in the US market to eliminate biofilm protected bacteria in surgery and chronic wound care applications. Next Science has distribution agreements with major multinationals 3M and Zimmer Biomet, and has a pipeline of additional product development opportunities planned for the short and medium term. Next Science expects sales of its acne treatment to commence in Australia in the second half of 2019 under an agreement with Advanced Skin Technology.

The majority of Next Science's revenue is generated from sales through third party distributors which allows the Company to access large global markets without incurring extensive sales and marketing expenditures. This provides Next Science with an attractive platform from which to grow, while maintaining a focus on ongoing research and development activities aimed at unlocking further healthcare product and market opportunities for its patented Xbio technology.

It is anticipated that NXS will list on the ASX during April 2019.

https://www.nextscience.com


----------



## Knobby22 (19 April 2019)

Successful float.
Biofilms are quite an amazing bacteria defence. Interested.


----------



## greggles (27 May 2019)

Next Science has to be the best performing IPO in some time. After listing at $1 a share late last month, it has climbed to a staggering $3.47 today, an outstanding share price gain in such a short amount of time.

Today the company released two announcements:

1. Next Science Investor Presentation May 2019
2. Next Science appoints exclusive distributor of Sinus Lavage

The first is a 32 page Investor Presentation outlining the company's business, products and objectives. The second concerns NXT appointing US-based Grace Medical, a recognised global market leader in the ear, nose and throat (ENT) marketplace, as an exclusive distributor of Next Science's Sinus Lavage, a medical device used in human rhinology and airway procedures.

The announcements have sent NXS up another 24.8% to $3.47. I wonder how much further it has to go before it tops out in the short term. A great performer since listing but it can't keep increasing in price like it has in the last month. The short term top can't be far away.


----------



## greggles (18 June 2019)

greggles said:


> The announcements have sent NXS up another 24.8% to $3.47. I wonder how much further it has to go before it tops out in the short term. A great performer since listing but it can't keep increasing in price like it has in the last month. The short term top can't be far away.




Well, after taking a little breather NXS has recommenced its trek north and has broken through $4 today to be currently trading at $4.15. No news of note has been announced since my last post.

It's looking very bullish once again.


----------



## Miner (19 June 2019)

greggles said:


> Well, after taking a little breather NXS has recommenced its trek north and has broken through $4 today to be currently trading at $4.15. No news of note has been announced since my last post.
> 
> It's looking very bullish once again.
> 
> View attachment 95537



By fluke or hunch, I bought this stock NXS on 24th April this year @$1.75 to reach @$4.25 cob of 18th June. I wished other than CVN, if any two out of many stocks, I have on portfolio could have given half of such performances. Or at least I have had the crystal ball to buy more NXS.


----------



## aus_trader (19 June 2019)

Wow, what a stellar run so far...

Biotech is not my thing but I might look into it. There must be something about this company's technology that is causing the stir.

I have had a hit & miss experience with biotech's in the past but still bought a specky recently in that space for the speculative portfolio due to it's work in futuristic regenerative medicine. Despite my own poor performance in the past on this sector, there is potential if there is an expert in the medical research area that can guide us. Or it could be pure luck 'hitting the jackpot by throwing blind darts'. I mean if anyone threw a blind dart at CSL in it's early days they would be sitting on life-changing returns by now


----------



## Miner (19 June 2019)

aus_trader said:


> Wow, what a stellar run so far...
> 
> Biotech is not my thing but I might look into it. There must be something about this company's technology that is causing the stir.
> 
> I have had a hit & miss experience with biotech's in the past but still bought a specky recently in that space for the speculative portfolio due to it's work in futuristic regenerative medicine. Despite my own poor performance in the past on this sector, there is potential if there is an expert in the medical research area that can guide us. Or it could be pure luck 'hitting the jackpot by throwing blind darts'. I mean if anyone threw a blind dart at CSL in it's early days they would be sitting on life-changing returns by now



Bio techs IMO are more of luck than a pure science. Many good bio techs with reputed scientists in charge could not succeed. Classic is BNO, GID. I lost lots from these two e. Stage 1  2 and 3 are enormous steps and then FDA. 
It is more risky than exploration. One rejection is like poor drilling of ore or oil.
Examples of CSL are very few. 
Best of luck.


----------



## aus_trader (19 June 2019)

Miner said:


> Bio techs IMO are more of luck than a pure science. Many good bio techs with reputed scientists in charge could not succeed. Classic is BNO, GID. I lost lots from these two e. Stage 1  2 and 3 are enormous steps and then FDA.
> It is more risky than exploration. One rejection is like poor drilling of ore or oil.
> Examples of CSL are very few.
> Best of luck.



My experience has been more of BNO's and GID's than NAN's. So one of the things I do to reduce my exposure is to have small positions e.g. minimal parcel or only slightly higher amount. On the other hand if it is a dividend paying established company I am happy to put a couple of K or more knowing that the chance of a huge drop is low or less likely.

Yeah, I reckon finding an early stage CSL is like winning the lottery, probability-wise


----------



## Miner (1 November 2019)

The price of NXS got crashed today.
The company came out with a very belated posting after a full day session of a blood bath.
One could wonder how much Motley Fool now commands the direction of stock by their publication. They do often manipulate and such publicity actually builds up their circulation level.
Very expensive for innocent holders and people who lost out today.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191101/pdf/44b6t0ftcth0nl.pdf


----------



## Trav. (2 November 2019)

Well maybe this is a good buy for Monday ? when the correction occurs.

Found support @ $2 but should be back to $2.45 pretty quick.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 December 2019)

NXS announced a five-year deal to have its TorrentX Wash Wound product distributed in the US by Tennessee-based Triad Life Sciences.

_Founded in 2012 Next Science has patented medical technology named Xbio that attacks and kills bacterial surfaces known as biofilms. The group's products are generally used as a topical application by surgeons or medical professionals to treat or wash patients' wounds in the operating theatre or on a post-operative basis. The aim is to prevent unwanted bacterial infections common to hospitals such as MRSA (Golden Staph) and E.coli or Staphylococcus._

_Including TorrentX Wash Wound, the company has four products approved for commercial sale in the lucrative US healthcare market. Most of its sales currently come from its BlastX surgical wash and Bactisure wound gel. It expects to have another four products approved in the US or Europe over the course of 2020. These include washes or disinfectants for sinusitis, chronic ear infections, or general surgical procedures._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 January 2020)

I suppose I'd better look closer at NXS, as I put it in the 2020 FY competition as one of my picks.... at $1.88, and it closed today at $2.28.


> Next Science, which is 42 per cent owned by Lang Walker, IPOed at $1.35 a share in April 2019. It raised $35 million at $1 a share but seed money, including Regal Funds Management, got in early at 80¢ a share before the IPO.





> Florida-based American doctor Matthew Myntti was looking for expansion capital after he invented a new method for attacking superbugs that lurk in hospitals and affect people with chronic wounds. The patented Xbio technology used in various medical devices has been proven to eradicate the biofilm that forms a shield around bacteria resistant to traditional forms of eradication such as antibiotics. About 90 per cent of bacteria is referred to as biofilm bacteria.



According to one investor, IFM, a biofilm is like a bomb shelter for bacteria and tends to be present in chronic wounds that prove resistant to healing. These wounds affect 11.6 million people in US, UK, Germany and Australia annually and they have a treatment cost of $9 billion a year.

Next Science’s core technology has been tested extensively in US hospitals and are proven to be up to 1000 times more effective than the next best treatment available.


> All the research and development comes at a serious cost though, and for the nine months ending September 30 it posted an operating cash loss of $US9.1 million ($13.2 million) on sales of just $US2.86 million. The balance sheet is in reasonable shape with $US20.3 million cash on hand as at September 30.



... it normally partners with third parties to distribute its products, as that allows it to access global networks without the heavy sales and marketing costs....

Next Science is forecasting cash outflows before sales of US$5.07 million for the December quarter and is due to hand in its first full-year report as a public company in February.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 April 2020)

bit of a recovery today (36%) to all of $1.63, for NXS on release of news of notification from EPA in US to be effective against biofilm.

Still a process to go, it would seem, judging by the convoluted wording. And plotting a pathway to commercialisation needs a partner. _De peu en peu._


----------



## Knobby22 (10 April 2020)

It's an interesting company. Might take a sias holding. 
Lots of product, good partners, good technology, lot of growth ahead.

On the bad side,  sales effected due to coronavirus (no elective surgery), very negative cash flow, need to raise funds at some point maybe a year away (though could be next week to take advantage of rise). Won't be profitable for a couple of years at best.

Considering this, price will drift down over time over the next 12 months, especially in this environment imo.


----------



## Miner (29 June 2020)

Miner said:


> By fluke or hunch, I bought this stock NXS on 24th April this year @$1.75 to reach @$4.25 cob of 18th June. I wished other than CVN, if any two out of many stocks, I have on portfolio could have given half of such performances. Or at least I have had the crystal ball to buy more NXS.



What a Bull dust was from me not to sell  off Nxs then.


----------



## Miner (29 June 2020)

My pick is NXS. What a colossal fall of the share price . I have reviewed the mistake not to sell out fully last year. Since then the SP was south.
But off late the directors are taking stocks in stead of fee - good sign.
Escrow released - bad sign but will increase the liquidity.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200506/pdf/44hlz1hvqc26wm.pdf
the presentation is really good giving me hope to re-enter the stock.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200506/pdf/44hlk9y1syld40.pdf


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 September 2020)

Trading Halt: On its way, a capital raising by way of *placement *and a *share purchase plan*


----------



## Miner (2 March 2021)

@Joe Blow 
Originally I meant to be tipping for NXM and erroneously tipped for NXS.
Realising it was an error and technically NXM can not be changed so I am sticking back to NXS.
With your 48 hours lifeline given  I am providing these for NXS.
who knows I could be luckier on NXS tip than NXM.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02345093-2A1282414?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02343978-2A1281761?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 April 2021)

likely to pop, with FDA approval

Highlights 
• XPerienceTM No Rinse Antimicrobial Solution receives FDA 510(k) clearance 
• XPerienceTM addresses a large unmet need ... market leading performance in reduction of all tested pathogens 
• Commercial sales in the USA to commence immediately


XPerienceTM _enters the market as a single step application where the residual solution remains in the surgical site after closure and continues to help defend against pathogens for several hours, giving surgeons a simple and effective adjunct to help prevent surgical site and post-operative infections. _

XPerienceTM is designed for use in virtually every open surgery case, with our initial focus being on:  
• Shoulder 
• Hip 
• Knee 
• Trauma 
• Podiatry


----------



## frugal.rock (26 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> likely to pop, with FDA approval



I found your post today completely independently by searching the stock... uncanny?
Fools never differ?....😜...
clearly it's great minds think alike!

Chart looks prime, after a pull back. Looks like it's been having a modest go from late last year, but really getting on from Feb this year.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 July 2022)

_and a bit later on, (meandering down the DNH path), we see NXS has dropped from $3+  a few years ago to 70c in June.

Today, a bit of a lift, from 80c to $1.05 based on a strong Quarterly_?

Product sales Q2 2022 +99% vs pcp, 70% on Q1 2022
Signed multiple new distribution agreements in the Quarter to expand commercial reach and support for clinicians 
Still a bit too much of the aspirational wording


> A _strategy to accelerate market awareness and adoption_


----------



## barney (26 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Still a bit too much of the aspirational wording




Yeah possibly so @Dona Ferentes    i know nothing about the Company. A quick squiz at my initial "indicators" shows

Market Cap of around $206M   Cap raise around March and currently have around $12M in the bank

Wide range bar on over average Volume, with a fair upper tail on todays +23% jump off recent lows 

(Appropriate caution required at this stage would be my gut feel)


----------

